# Experience with LGD-4033



## kdraoui (Aug 21, 2020)

LGD-4033 is a SARM (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator) that is supposed to be significantly more powerful than previous SARMs out there such as Ostarine (not that great imo, does help hold onto mass though, even ran solo, I've seen some decent results with AAS+ostarine but I see no reason to run ostarine over lgd4033 unless you're a woman looking for slow/steady gains and leaning out) while having significantly less sides than S4 (yet is also stronger).

SARMs work by selectively binding to androgen receptors in certain tissues-- these specifically exert more action in skeletal muscle tissue.

My personal experience with LGD-4033 is overall very positive. I ran it with test/deca and some orals previously and now I'm running RAD140 (another sarm with some prostate protective effects) with test/tren/superdrol. Should be great. Within a week you notice significantly raised strength endurance and long term it adds great size to shoulders. I truly believe this compound has effected my shoulder size more than any other that I've run. Very, very mild on the body so it can be run long term and stacked with numerous other AAS to add a bit more oomph to a blast or make more progress on a cruise. In a caloric deficit I really noticed that LGD4033 has allowed me to maintain muscle size, strength and endurance in the gym. I won't ever be cutting again without the use of some SARM just for the low risk of sides + massively increased benefits.

Now, I also work at a supplement store that sells these and other RCs otc so I've been witness to a number of non AAS users using this compound and AAS users stacking this on top of other stacks. We've sold hundreds of units with 0 negative complaints. Even kids running for 4 months at 10mg with no other AAS and 0 ED so they must be pretty mild on the HPTA. These guys were looking like they were only mild cycles yet with no negative sides. Many people write off sarms but I think this category is only going to get more and more interesting.

I have also had the pleasure of seeing of decent number of women running this compound with great results. A dosage of 3-5mg ed seems to lead to great changes in physique even without consistent diet. This stuff is very very powerful. Also the risk of virilization is almost 0. Some powerlifting friends of mine loved the stuff too because of its effects on strength endurance and powering through workouts, even on a cut.

I'd love to hear others experiences with this compound.


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2020)

I have experience with LSD. It’s hard to put into words, but I could try if you think it would help.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 21, 2020)

Was doing MK-677 but finished that and currently doing LGD-4033.

Having great results, especially in my arms, shoulders, and traps.

Recommendation is 8 to 12 weeks before allowing test levels to recover naturally, no PCT needed.

But I will probably just do 8 and then do my natural test boosters and aromatase inhibitors anyway.


----------

